

Gizmochimp, Hacker News clone for gadgets - imfreemind
http://www.gizmochimp.com/

======
PedroCandeias
I'm getting a 502 Bad Gateway at the moment, you may want to try and fix that.

~~~
imfreemind
Fixed it.

------
JosephRedfern
Error 502!

~~~
imfreemind
I restarted the server. It's working now.

